# Best Mini 3x3x3



## ShengEn F2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi guys. I really want a mini 3x3 for going out and stuff, but I'm stuck because I can't seem too find any videos/posts of what people think is the best mini 3x3. These are a few that I was thinking of - Mini Diansheng, Micro Memory, Mini Alpha, Mini Type C, or Mini YJ.

P.S I am REALLY sorry if there is allready a post of this out there, but I don't know how to search for topics.

Thanks ALOT!


----------



## ShengEn F2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh and I allso don't care about prices


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 5, 2011)

1st: Use the edit button 
2nd: You didn't see that "make sure you search for blah blah blah" before you posted?


----------



## ShengEn F2 (Aug 5, 2011)

It says look at top right. That's a google search.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2011)

ShengEn F2 said:


> It says look at top right. That's a google search.


 
No it's just the new search engine


----------



## JCub3r (Aug 5, 2011)

mini alpha


----------



## Pazuzu (Aug 5, 2011)

I would avoid the diansheng, it's not bad for a toy but the painted colours are too similar between the red and orange for good speedsolving. I would recommend either the micro memory or mini Maru, personally.


----------



## Golfcomic (Aug 6, 2011)

I think micro memory is the best of those.


----------



## Deweyspunkis (Aug 6, 2011)

Micro memory.


----------



## riffz (Aug 12, 2011)

Which one is the micro memory on lightake? (Is it on lightake?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sa11297 (Aug 12, 2011)

riffz said:


> Which one is the micro memory on lightake? (Is it on lightake?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
i think it is this http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_5.2CM_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-27211
i dont know the difference between the first link and the second. I have bought both before http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.3x3x3_Type_A_Small_A_Magic_Cube_Black-26652


----------



## iSpinz (Aug 12, 2011)

Mini Type C and the Mini Alpha cubes are pretty good.


----------



## radmin (Aug 12, 2011)

I had a mini C and mini Diansheng.
The mini C was great and the mini Diansheng was TOO small.


----------



## timeless (Aug 12, 2011)

maru mini 3x3


----------

